# Reccommended Reading for newbie



## rjg202 (Oct 30, 2011)

Call me gruesome but before using my router I started reading the accident files. Kind of like scuba diving where you read the published dive reports to understand user error or gear malfunctions due to defects or maintenance. So I picked up a router because I want to make some signs and some little crafts without killing myself. I am glad this forum is here because now I am scared and thinking of things I never thought of. I am comfortable with saws and such and have used metal working and some wood working tools but never a router. 

So here it is, is there a recommended reading that can be of use where I can learn the basics, for example best type of wood to route for beginners vs ones to stay a way from. How to clamp down the work, I assume you do, the youtube pro's I guess they are don't seem to clamp down small pieces, but I had a mitre shoot a small piece of wood I was cutting off about 30 ft, my main piece was clamped if was a corner I cut off and I was like wow, glad it didn't hit the pool but the fence and glad I had safety glasses on. Would have a hard time explaining to the wife how I was cutting wood and put a hole in the pool.

Thanks


----------

